
Good UI Design: Make It Easy, Show Me You Care - drm237
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/good_ui_design_make_it_easy_show_me_you_care.php
======
rantfoil
Gradual engagement is absolutely critical. A good rule of thumb when
developing a user experience is asking -- what would be appropriate if the
website were a person? When I first meet someone, I expect a hello, and an
introduction... not a 10 page questionnaire.

Incidentally this concept has been discussed at length by Prof. Cliff Nass at
Stanford (the infamous originator of the MS Office Clippy), that people treat
computers like people. Well, then if your app is a person, then make sure your
app is a good, polite person who makes life easier.

